# Johnson Trolling Motor Mod#BFL2TK



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

I have a Johnson electric trolling motor Model# BFL2TK that came with my boat in 1991. It has a 23lbs of thrust and is a bow mount with foot control. The motor runs fine and the foot control works. The problem is in the steel cable that helps you to lift it and put it back into the water and it also keeps the motor from coming out of the water when you use it has been stretched. So when you use it now it tries to ride up out of the water.
I have replaced it with a new one and was wondering if any one could use this if they had one like it for parts or the motor or foot control. 
I am not looking to sell it but would just like some one to get some use out of it. If you may be interested you can send me an e mail or contact me. I will not ship it you would have to pick it up here.


----------



## Bow Movement (Feb 9, 2006)

Taxiecab

I an Intersted in the tolling motor. I have a Johnson that needs a cable from the foot pedal to the motor.

I will PM you later.


----------

